# Rubs...the science behind it?



## tank (Sep 22, 2011)

Alright I have been looking around for an explanation on the rub.  What I mean is I am trying to get a better understanding what a component brings to the rub.  I have several rubs that I enjoy but I am trying to expand on it.  Lets say for starters if I am going to add cumin to my rub what element is this going to bring to my rub.  Should I add something else to balance this out?  Lets say I want to add coffee or cocoa what elements do they bring to the table.  Can I just add them to my recipe or again do they need something else to "help" them out.  Any sort of explanations, websites, books etc that could help out with the science would be great.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

Here are a few resources that may help.

http://www.spicesandherbs.com/

http://www.yankeeharvest.com/spice_mill/yhspgloss.html

http://www.thekitchn.com/thekitchn/quick-reference-a-guide-to-herbs-and-spices-108770

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_culinary_herbs_and_spices

http://startcooking.com/blog/24/Herbs-and-Spices

An easy method for testing herb and spice combinations is to mix them with small amounts of a mild cheese, like cream cheese. Allow them to sit for at least an hour, then sample your blends, noting which flavors you most enjoy. Be sure to label the samples so you’ll know how to duplicate or modify each to suit your taste.


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 22, 2011)

Read here, an explanation of the 8-3-1-1-1 method to making dry rubs.

http://www.the-greatest-barbecue-recipes.com/dry-rub-recipes.html


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 22, 2011)

I just picked up a copy of Paul Kirks book on sauces and rubs, it seems pretty informative to me, but I'm a complete newbie at it so maybe you're beyond it.


----------



## tank (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.  That is some good reads.  Now lets say you have a basic KC rub

1/2 cup brown sugar

1/4 cup sweet paprika

1 teaspoon black pepper

1 tablespoon kosher salt

2 tablespoon chili powder

1 tablespoon garlic powder

1 tablespoon onion powder

1 teaspoon cayenne pepper

and you were going to add some cocoa powder to it.  Would you need to add an ingredient to offset some of the bitterness of the cocoa?  I guess I am thinking if you add X ingredient you should add Y ingredient to take Z taste away.  Is this true or am I just over thinking this?  I am just trying to think of ways to tweek this recipe and make it more my own.  I know trial and error will work but if I had some sort of "formula" to start with that would be helpful.


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

I think if you add a 1/4 cup of cocoa to that it would be OK.


----------



## cosmoker (Sep 22, 2011)

I know the bitterness of coffee can really enhance the flavor of chocolate but i'm not quite sure how it would translate into a rub.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 22, 2011)

Tank, nothing is out,some of us use Ginger,Cloves,Cinnamon,etc. It is a personal taste. You do a test as Alelover suggested and then have Family and Friends try it;then adjust as needed for your crowd.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Be careful with some flavors, as they get strong quick, and record your efforts; I have one I have 23 different recipes for until I got what I wanted right.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Make it fun, and customize it to you
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and..........


----------

